# PA herfs other than Cigarfest?



## jlb307 (Feb 22, 2008)

Anyone have a line on anything coming up in PA other than Cigarfest? I know a lot of people on this board (including me) got boned out of even getting a chance to buy tickets.


----------



## aceschnd (Feb 10, 2008)

I haven't heard about one yet but we should get a bunch of us together and do it. what is cigarfest by the way


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

depends on where in the state you are and how big of one you're looking for


----------



## Fortunate_Son (Feb 5, 2008)

Famous Smoke Shop is running one June 7/8 in Easton, details and tickets available on their web site. It's limited to 300 people per day.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Fortunate_Son said:


> Famous Smoke Shop is running one June 7/8 in Easton, details and tickets available on their web site. It's limited to 300 people per day.


Already have my tickets to this one for the 7th.


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Well I am always down to herf as long as I dont have to work. AS most of you know work always gets in my way.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Tuxguy said:


> Well I am always down to herf as long as I dont have to work. AS most of you know work always gets in my way.


wuss.....i drove 5 hrs and u stood me up....:r


----------



## jlb307 (Feb 22, 2008)

aceschnd said:


> I haven't heard about one yet but we should get a bunch of us together and do it. what is cigarfest by the way


check out this link:
www.cigarfest.org


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

jlb307 said:


> Anyone have a line on anything coming up in PA other than Cigarfest? I know a lot of people on this board (including me) got boned out of even getting a chance to buy tickets.


Including you, There are 3 of us in the immediate area. If your willing to shoot up to Muhlenberg from Sinking Spring we could probably set something up to hang out at the new Cigars Cigars in the Fairgrounds Square Mall.

What cigar shop do you normally frequent?

-Walt


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

SteveDMatt said:


> Fortunate_Son said:
> 
> 
> > Famous Smoke Shop is running one June 7/8 in Easton, details and tickets available on their web site. It's limited to 300 people per day.
> ...


I will be there the 7th as well


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

DriftyGypsy said:


> I will be there the 7th as well


We'll have to make sure we catch up.


----------

